# Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...



## USA (4. August 2006)

Sers 
Hab mal wieder ein problem mit den (doofen) boilies|supergri
und zwar muss ich bei meinem vereinsgewässer mind. 25-40m weit werfen das ich eine gute stelle erwisch! So, dabei fliegen mir sehr oft die boilies ab...beim frolic passiert mir das net oft, weil ich das haar durch das loch im frolich ziehe und dann über den hacken!
Wie macht ihr eure boilies fest??#c
und welches grundblei benutzt ihr so? mit anti tangle , an der öhse des anti tangle stäbchens dann das birnenblei eingehängt?
Wie lang ist eurer haar und wie viele boilies zieht ihrt auf?
zu guter letzt noch eine frage:
Sind diese popup boilies hier gut(*Top Secret Pop Up Boilies 150 g -Tigernuts/Birdfood)??*
http://www.1a-angelshop.de/index.html?blei_futterkoerbe_anti-tangle-bleie.htm

Ich hoffe auf viele antworten!
Petri heil und n gruß#h


----------



## bennie (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

Hacken soso.....

also ich nehm Boiliestopper


----------



## USA (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

jo aber meinst das hebt beim kräftigen weitwurf?


----------



## bennie (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

die sind dafür konzipiert worden..... was meinste, halten die bei 100m Würfen?


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

nimm ne Boilienadel und durchstech das Boilie damit.Die Spitze mit Wiederhaken von der Boilienadel machst du durch die Haarschlaufe und dann schiebst du das Boilie aufs Haar.Dann nimmst du dir nen Boiliestopper und schiebst den durch die Schlaufe.Dann schiebst du den Boilie richtung Boiliestopper.dann isser fest 
PS : Pass nur auf das du höchstens 5mm Platz zwischen Boilie und Haken,nicht Hacken|smash:  lässt|supergri


----------



## harti911 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*



			
				Schleienwühle schrieb:
			
		

> PS : Pass nur auf das du höchstens 5mm Platz zwischen Boilie und Haken,nicht Hacken|smash: lässt|supergri


 
Warum? Also ich selbst experimentiere gerne mit verschiedenen Haarlängen! Lange Hairs sind unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen oft sogar wesentlich fängiger, wenn ich so meine Erfahrungen betrachte.

So wie es da nun steht, würde man ja gar nix oder weit aus weniger fangen, wenn man über 5mm geht. Das könnte ich nun überhaupt nicht bestätigen!


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*



			
				harti911 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum? Also ich selbst experimentiere gerne mit verschiedenen Haarlängen! Lange Hairs sind unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen oft sogar wesentlich fängiger, wenn ich so meine Erfahrungen betrachte.
> 
> So wie es da nun steht, würde man ja gar nix oder weit aus weniger fangen, wenn man über 5mm geht. Das könnte ich nun überhaupt nicht bestätigen!


 
recht haste,

jeder so wie er es will.Jeder hat so seine eigenden Vorlieben

Also überlese mein Posting und den Schreipfela mit den 5mm :q


----------



## Husaberg_501 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

gebe harti da auch recht, ich angel auch lieber mit längerem haar. also ich habe gelesen das in england mit einen abstand zwischen boilie und haken von bis zu 7cm geangelt wird! na ja, ob man die engländer da als maßstab nehmen sollte...aber es kommt auf den versuch an...


----------



## Carp4Fun (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

Also ich müsste mich da eher Schleienwühle anschließen. Mag`s persönlich auch lieber etwas enger und halte den Abstand in aller Regel auch so um unter 5 mm. Bei längerem Abstand beschleicht mich da irgendwie ein ungutes Gefühl.#c 
Dass es aber auch anders geht, konnte ich schon oft bei einem Angelkollegen beobachten. Während ich z.B. auf eher kleinere Haken und kurzen Abstand zum Haar schwöre, fängt er mit großem Haken und relativ längerem Haarabstand seine Fische...

@harti911:
Unter welchen Voraussetzungen tendierst du denn zum längeren Haar? Eher nach Gefühl, wenn mal überhaupt nichts beißt, oder nach einer Reihe von Zupfern oder gar Fehlbissen, oder...?;+  Rein theoretisch würd es ja erst Sinn machen, die Haarlänge zu variieren, wenn bspw. der Haken regelmäßig schlecht sitzt...#h


----------



## Rotauge 70 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

Habe mit meinen Kollegen auch schon Stundenlang darüber diskutiert .
Ich selbst fische normalerweise auch mit nem kürzeren Haar , und das fukt auch meistens , aber wenn irgendwelche Problemme ( Fehlbisse , zuviele Aussteiger ) oder ähnliches auftauchen , fang ich natürlich an zu experimentieren , denn an irgend etwas muss es ja liegen , oder ?
Zu der Haarlänge von 7 cm in England kann ich nur sagen das mir das schon etwas lang vor kommt , kann aber mal nen Engländer Fragen .

Gruss und nur Dicke


----------



## harti911 (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

@ Carp4Fun und @ all

Richtig, also wie Du schon sagst, wenn die Haken schlecht sitzen oder Fehlbisse auftreten, variere ich gerne mit den Haarlängen. 
Letztendlich geht es schon ein bisschen nach Gefühl, aber wenn ich sehr kleine Haken (z.B bis zur Größe 10) verwende, binde ich das Haar grundsätzlich etwas länger. Dieses hat sich z.B. im April bei meinem Trip nach Frankreich durchaus als erfolgreich erwiesen.

Natürlich sollte das Verhältnis von Köder- und Hakengröße nicht vergessen werden.

Vorsicht ist dann natürlich beim Auswerfen mit den Verwicklungen geboten. Aber das Problem schließe ich immer aus, wenn ich das Haar mit etwas PVA fixiere.

Ich muss natürlich sagen, dass ich nun nicht in Extreme verfalle, wie die angesprochenen 7cm. Aber gehört habe ich bereits auch hier in Deutschland von Huntern, die erfolgreich Tests durchgeführt haben mit Hairs bis zu 5cm.


----------



## Carp4Fun (4. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

Danke für die Antwort!#6 Werd mal versuchen, deinen Tipp im Hinterkopf zu behalten. Bisher fehlte mir zwar das Vertrauen ins "lange Haar", aber die nächsten Fehlbisse oder Beißflauten kommen bestimmt und da kann ein wenig Tüfteln ja bekanntlich nicht schaden.


----------



## Rotauge 70 (6. August 2006)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

Hi 
hab mich umgehört , und tatsächlich gibt es in England derartige Versuche mit extrem langem Haar , die haben es aber ein wenig anders getestet , die haben einfach nach jedem run einen Boilie mehr ans Haar gemacht , und siehe da , bis Boilie Nummer 7 haben die gefangen , ohne größere Probleme . Ab dem achten gab es vereinzelt Fehlbisse , wobei man beachten muss dass mit 8 Boilies auch noch gefangen wurde .
Denke kommt dann schon auf die Größe der Carps an .

Gruss


----------



## Royal Carphunter (5. August 2008)

*AW: Tigernuts*

kann einer sagen wie ich tigernuts an biete am haar weil mein See beissen Karpfen fast nur auf Die harten Nüsse.


----------



## Schleie! (5. August 2008)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

Genauso wie den Boilie, vorsichtig durchbohren, aufziehen, mit Stopper fixieren, fertig 
Am besten nochn Beutel PVA mit drangebunden und paar Nüsschen reingepackt und raus damit


----------



## Royal Carphunter (5. August 2008)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

ok danke


----------



## Schleie! (5. August 2008)

*AW: Rund ums Boilie! Befestigung, Haar länge...*

Achja, zum Abstand des Boilies zum Haar wollte ich nochwas sagen ^^

Ich hatte im Juni diesen Jahres das Problem keine "größeren" Fische zu fangen und wenn doch mal endlich was besseres abgebissen hat wurde es nach kurzer Zeit zum Aussteiger, keine Ahnung warum, hab mich schon richtig geärgert, hatte ja nichts am haken ect verändert.

Mein Abstand zwischen Boilie und Haken lag immer bei etwa 0,2-0,5 cm...ein Kollege brachte michd ann auf die Idee, mal den Abstand auf 1-1,5cm zu vergrößern und siehe da, die nächsten 2 Fische waren bombenfest gehakt.

Also ich denke mal, man muss da auch wieder experimentieren. Ob die Fische vorsichtig sind oder nicht, richtig in Fress-Stimmung oder sehr sehr zaghaft und wählerisch fressen...


----------

